

Photographer detained by police, BP employee after taking picture on public road - startuprules
http://fieldnotes.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/07/04/4611161-photographer-detained-by-police-bp-employee-near-refinery

======
hga
Original less incendiary title:

" _Photographer detained by police, BP employee near refinery_ "

